# Nuevo slide out worktop



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi all

I have had my Nuevo for 4 weeks now and have managed to cure a few rattles from lockers etc.

So far I have not been able to cure the slide out worktop over the fridge from coming out while driving.

To date I have tried wedging paper in it and sticky velcro but to no avail.

Has any Nuevo owner managed to find a cure or is mine the only one that slides out.

Any help much appreciated.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Holding it in*

Hi

The Compass had a chopping board that was held in place by a small "handle" that was turned to form a "stopper".

I know I have not described it very well but maybe someone with a Compass could take you a photo of the chopping board storage place!

Rapide561


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

PeteS said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have had my Nuevo for 4 weeks now and have managed to cure a few rattles from lockers etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete

We've had ours two months and we can't stop it either. The thick wedge of cardboard helps a bit but in time could distort the shelf. We are thinking of adding a hook and eyelet to the side which may help.

Terry


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Pete,

When we first got our Nuevo, we had ours adjusted by AS. They removed the fridge and narrowed the sliders towards the front end. It would still pop out on very bumpy or bendy roads, but mostly it was OK. I think if you look around enough, you should find a "catch/latch" which would be the best bet.

Pete


----------



## 100341 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Pull out worktop problem*

 We have a 2003 Nuevo and have never suffered with the loose worktop problem. I just went out to check why ours never deploys automatically and discovered that we haven't got one! I now feel quite deprived.  
John P.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I can only guess at what the slide out looks like but would one of those rubber window wedges that you can get at ironmongers or pound shops do the trick....










Mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Is that 4 weeks from new, or still under warranty?
Give the problem to Auto-Sleepers - let them come up with a fix.


----------

